# Stern Drops the Hammer on Arenas



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> David Stern has suspended GIlbert Arenas indefinintely without pay. Calls him "unfit" to play in the NBA now.


 - Woj Y! Sports

Think you will hear of any more NBA players doing such. NO WAY!

Arenas will not be coming to an Arena near you anytime soon.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Agent Zero, there's always Europe but you might have to leave your guns in the US of A.

If this is true I support the decision. The NBA has enough negative bull**** especially when it comes to firearms. I wonder what this means for the Wizards franchise now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Someone said nothing will be done to him lol, fantasy!

But really Stern helps the Wiz out, at least they wont be paying his stupid *** for the season and they'll suck enough to get back into the lottery.



> Stern had it with Arenas' continued acting out, on and off the floor, and has suspended him without pay until NBA investigation is over.


 - Woj Y! Sports


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

he dug his own grave.. it doesn't help that he was talking a bunch of nonsense to the media after the game last night, dude obviously doesn't want to take any blame for any of this.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Idiot Savant


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I kind of feel for the dude, it was REALLY stupid but I don't think he understood the consequences at all.

Entire Wizards roster outside of Javelle McGee is on the trading block.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Can anybody link me with Arenas twitter.  I want to read it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So apparently at Philly, in the huddle, he did some bang bang type gesture. This guy is really immature.



> Stern: "It is clear that the actions of Mr. Arenas will ultimately result in a substantial suspension, and perhaps worse..."
> 
> This suspension will cost Arenas $147K per game, and 95K per day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

It won't surprise me to see a 2 or 3 year ban.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

HB said:


> So apparently at Philly, in the huddle, he did some bang bang type gesture. This guy is really immature.


He's doing it in the pic on the espn frontpage.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol I cant help but laugh, the guy has no clue.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arenas is a god damn moron. I mean seriously.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good riddance


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What a ****ing idiot

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=Aj7e86TG1BuWmB2MR5vszSG8vLYF?urn=nba,212006












> The only thing that could possibly make this photo any better — or for Commissioner David Stern, worse — is if the Washington Wizards were decked out in their throwback Bullets jerseys on Tuesday night.
> 
> But hey, bang bang, Gilbert! As long as it's not a gavel, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Notice the language Stern used, a former lawyer. That contract is dead in the water. Sterns final gift to Abe, allow the team a fresh start.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Ben Gordon writes a blog post about how stupid Gilbert Arenas is.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

he deserves this. He's the biggest idiot alive, I used to respect his game, but I always thought he was annoying as ****, and his attention whoring ways were very very annoying. He's one of those guys that everyone secretly thinks is a douchebag, but everyone pretends to like because he's best friends with another cool guy(or in this case, is really good at basketball). Honestly I hope his contract gets voided and he shuts the **** up.


----------



## Reading (Jun 29, 2006)

oh wow. Is this the first time this has happened in the NBA?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Reading said:


> oh wow. Is this the first time this has happened in the NBA?


Ron Artest was suspended indefinitely a few years ago, which turned into a season long suspension.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Now I really believe what people were saying about Gil, he just doesn't get it, hes an idiot. :nonono:

Jamel, what makes Javelle McGee not available for trade and everyone else is?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It really wouldn't surprise me if they suspended him for the rest of the year. I wonder if he'd grasp it if they did. If he ends up losing that contract that would be a lot funnier than any of his retarded efforts at humor.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol Ill never get to see this guy play.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, the first domino's fallen in the dismantling of the Wizards as we know them. Jamison's getting shipped out in the next month and a half and the Wizards are going to begin the process of voiding Arenas' deal(and just may succeed). It remains to be seen what they do with Caron Butler, because he has a reasonable contract that expires next year and they need something to show the fans.

Sidenote: Wouldn't it be goofy if this led to Butler and Jamison going to Cleveland for Shaq, and Arenas inadvertently saves basketball in Cleveland by setting in motion the deal that keeps Lebron there? He'd be an absolute pariah in New York as well. Comedy all around.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Good. I liked prime Agent 0 on the court, and enjoyed his act for awhile. But he has no clue at all about any sort of reality.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

It was clear throughout this ordeal that Arenas was either too stupid or too immature to understand the seriousness of what he did.

All that nyah-nyah-nyah-nyah stuff he was doing on his Twitter, the finger-guns in the huddle...I mean seriously? He's _daring _the law or the NBA to do something to him? 

He's dug his grave on this one, and it seems like he'd rather keep digging.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh and this is why players should always have agents: this thing never blows this far off course with a good agent on your payroll.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And yet morons are still defending Arenas. It's like Plaxico all over again. These guys are almost too stupid to have wealth.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Sidenote: Wouldn't it be goofy if this led to Butler and Jamison going to Cleveland for Shaq, and Arenas inadvertently saves basketball in Cleveland by setting in motion the deal that keeps Lebron there? He'd be an absolute pariah in New York as well. Comedy all around.


Terrifyingly enough, if they could lose Jamison & Butler, and end up with a high lottery pick in the exchange, they'd be the one team, other than Miami, with the ability to sign both James & Wade, and would have (in theory) a PF in tow from the draft. They'd be pretty dangerous.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Stern Reaction

Well done, commissioner!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Terrifyingly enough, if they could lose Jamison & Butler, and end up with a high lottery pick in the exchange, they'd be the one team, other than Miami, with the ability to sign both James & Wade, and would have (in theory) a PF in tow from the draft. They'd be pretty dangerous.


LeBron destroying DeShawn in practice five days a week? I love this game!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow this really could change the whole landscape of the league.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DeShawn Stevenson may not be in the league either next year... I guess he is this year, but I'm not sure since he hasn't done anything stupid enough to make anyone notice him. Yeah the Wizards just have to try to get out of that deal. It's the one thing that could really help them. Butler's deal is a good one. If you deal Jamison for expirings and get out of Arenas that changes the entire landscape of the 2010 offseason.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> LeBron destroying DeShawn in practice five days a week? I love this game!


Just think, we could have a "When Does DeShawn go off the Deep End!" contest. Well, further off the deep end...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

his act was tired so long ago, but i find it so funny that he was saying this year he was not blogging, talking to the media, and staying focused on nothing but the game of basketball. he sure proved everyone wrong on that one!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

He was better off guaranteeing 50pt games


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Terrifyingly enough, if they could lose Jamison & Butler, and end up with a high lottery pick in the exchange, they'd be the one team, other than Miami, with the ability to sign both James & Wade, and would have (in theory) a PF in tow from the draft. They'd be pretty dangerous.


Jamison and Butler to Utah for Boozer, Korver, and NY's number one? It'd give the Wiz massive cap space and two top picks in this year's draft.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Jamison and Butler to Utah for Boozer, Korver, and NY's number one? It'd give the Wiz massive cap space and two top picks in this year's draft.


In order to get any shot at New York's #1 they'd need to take back AK-47 for expiring deals. Something along the lines of AK-47 for Mike Miller, Randy Foye, Nick Young and the $3 million to buy out Foye. And even that probably wouldn't be good enough. They'd be better off dealing with Boston (Ray Allen & Glen Davis) or Houston (T-Mac & Aaron Brooks).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> In order to get any shot at New York's #1 they'd need to take back AK-47 for expiring deals. Something along the lines of AK-47 for Mike Miller, Randy Foye, Nick Young and the $3 million to buy out Foye. And even that probably wouldn't be good enough. They'd be better off dealing with Boston (Ray Allen & Glen Davis) or Houston (T-Mac & Aaron Brooks).


I figured as much about the NY pick, just figured I'd bounce the idea off of you. I actually love the Allen+Davis deal from a Boston standpoint, as Butler can guard 2's at least as well as Allen and Pierce can space the floor as well as anyone. Picking up Jamison could make the bench the powerhouse it was supposed to be this season. The Celtics don't have enough to get it done this year as is, but turning Ray into two quality guys could put them over the top.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

what does a pro basketball player even need a gun for?

all you do is play basketball, a game that you like to play, and you get paid more than anyone else does, ALL you have to do is work hard and keep your nose clean, is it really THAT hard?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

good, arenas deserved it


----------



## michelangelo (Apr 29, 2009)

David Stern is doing that idiot a favor. He was well on his way to becoming another Jayson Williams. Might still be.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> what does a pro basketball player even need a gun for?
> 
> all you do is play basketball, a game that you like to play, and you get paid more than anyone else does, ALL you have to do is work hard and keep your nose clean, is it really THAT hard?


Everyone has a right to bear arms. That said I could understand why he would have one at HOME, not bringing to the arena and waving it in a teammates face


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Everyone has a right to bear arms. That said I could understand why he would have one at HOME, not bringing to the arena and waving it in a teammates face











hows could this be misconstrued?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> what does a pro basketball player even need a gun for?
> 
> all you do is play basketball, a game that you like to play, and you get paid more than anyone else does, ALL you have to do is work hard and keep your nose clean, is it really THAT hard?


I could easily see situations where a professional athlete could carry a gun. Like you said they do make millions of dollars. Sean Taylor comes to mind. However what Arenas did was just plain stupid. If I was an athlete I wouldn't personally carry a gun, but if I felt threatened I would have security people who were licensed to do so. If you follow the law and have common sense, two things that don't apply to Arenas, you can have guns.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

these fools are millionaires, having a cwp and keeping a gun tucked away in a stash box in their 600,000 dollar maseraties is fine with me and legal at that... but Arenas even said himself he doesn't know if those guns he had were licensed, which is straight up stupid.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Part of me feels bad for him, but a big part doesn't. Not surprised by Stern suspending him indefinitely.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This moron is living proof of the holes in Darwinism.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basel said:


> Part of me feels bad for him, but a big part doesn't. Not surprised by Stern suspending him indefinitely.


Why?


He's been a total ****ing imbecile the entire time he's been in the league. Whereas his **** wasn't illegal or dangerous before (just extremely retarded, with the hibachi crap and countless meaningless guarantees), it was only a matter of time before something like this happened.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The original Mexican standoff situation I could definitely see this type of hammer drop. But the second story where he just brought the unloaded guns as a joke is a case where I can't really see how people are asking for a multiple season suspension and drop of contract.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hibachi! said:


> The original Mexican standoff situation I could definitely see this type of hammer drop. But the second story where he just brought the unloaded guns as a joke is a case where I can't really see how people are asking for a multiple season suspension and drop of contract.


He brought guns to the workplace. Loaded or not, name an occupation where you can put guns on a co-workers desk following an argument and not get fired. I have zero problem with legal ownership of firearms, but bringing them into the workplace to prove a point to a co-worker, joking or not, is grounds for immediate dismissal. The locker room/basketball court is his version of an office building, and you simply can't do that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You punish him to send the message to your fans, the authorities and your players. At any rate noone knows which version of the story is true. If you put everyone under oath where they could end up losing millions if they lied you're going to get the truth. Until then all we know is that he violated a number of gun laws and NBA policies irregardless of whatever happened after that. Then he acted as though the entire thing was Improv night. He got suspended right after Stern saw that ******* picture. You ****ed up big time, you better own it and stop acting like you can't see why everyone is tripping.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> The original Mexican standoff situation I could definitely see this type of hammer drop. But the second story where he just brought the unloaded guns as a joke is a case where I can't really see how people are asking for a multiple season suspension and drop of contract.


If I brought a gun to work like Arenas did I would be fired and reported to the police.

Arenas is going to not only get suspended from the NBA, but he's going to get fired.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Arenas is all about Arenas. Always has been, always will be. When he shot the Wiz out of a game in Portland because he wasn't on the olympic team, that should have been the last straw. Never in my life have I seen someone so selfish. 

This guy is under a federal investigation and is out cracking jokes ?!?! Those finger gestures mock the whole process and if you know anything about law enforcement, you "don't" make fun of them at any level. 

Notice how Crittenden is relatively quiet ? That's the way to be. He is just a kid and he even has the common sense or good management to keep his mouth shut !!

They had the kid with the Redskins just shot in his home a couple years ago. They have to be sensitive about any gun issue in that city. Arenas showed such poor judgement. He knew what he was doing, he wanted to show off to his teammates and got burned. Its like a kid bringing a gun to school, you don't do it for protection. You do it so you can show someone. And this man around 30 acts like a kid. 

He shouldn't be allowed back at least until he can act like a responsible adult. And if he can't , good riddance. There are several players banned from the NBA. He won't be the first and probably not the last.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

In reference to Crittendon being quiet, it also appears that he didn't bring guns anywhere near NBA property or a Wizards facility, so I don't think he's in much trouble either.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> what does a pro basketball player even need a gun for?


Dealing with pesky chauffeurs.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Crittenton on his way out too?*



> The two players had been arguing during a card game on the Wizards' flight back from Phoenix Dec. 19, and the dispute spilled into the team locker room at Verizon Center before practice two days later. Arenas has acknowledged bringing his handguns to the arena and displaying them in the locker room that morning in what he maintained was a playful gesture aimed at his teammate.
> 
> According to two first-hand accounts of the confrontation, Crittenton responded to Arenas's action -- which included laying the four unloaded weapons in Crittenton's cubicle with a note that read, "Pick One" -- by brandishing his own firearm, loading a clip of ammunition into the gun and cocking the weapon.
> 
> Two of the five people in the room that morning, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said Arenas had originally not disclosed Crittenton's action to protect the little-used guard from prosecution and had told Crittenton he would assume full responsibility for the actions of both players that day.


This guy's a tool


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Arenas doesn't have anything to gain by putting a noose around Crittendon's neck, but if it were me I'd be taking a great big **** on him if that version of the story is true. I wouldn't see the great advantage to going down alone, especially since noone ever makes a big deal out of this if Crittendon doesn't go drama queen on him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> what does a pro basketball player even need a gun for?


Antoine Walker robbed at gunpoint in his own home:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2931152

These guys are targets. Everyone knows how much they make, they know where they are going to be at any given moment. How many players have been shot and killed in the NFL in just the last few seasons? I don't agree with having a gun, but I can understand why they would do it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Does anyone feel bad for Arenas? He's not a bad guy. He's not an idiot by most measures(he has always come off as one of the smarter guys around, goofy, but smart). I mean, people are portraying him as a thug or something, and he's not that. He's never been that.

Anyone remember that story about that kid he basically adopted in the DC area after the kid lost his parents in a fire?

He's not a bad guy. And though he shouldn't have brought guns to the arena, I buy he had them there as a joke. Unlike Delonte West who was off to do god knows what with his whole arsenal.

I dunno. I feel like Gilbert is being made to be this big bad bad guy, and I just have never seen him that way.

Incidentally if his contract gets voided, he should go play for the lakers on the minimum. Nothing like winning some rings to get the media back on your dick.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Incidentally, how did this get found out originally? A better run organization could have made this disappear, no? The sense I get is that Crittenton being a little psycho is what took this to the next level.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Does anyone feel bad for Arenas? He's not a bad guy. He's not an idiot by most measures(he has always come off as one of the smarter guys around, goofy, but smart). I mean, people are portraying him as a thug or something, and he's not that. He's never been that.
> 
> Anyone remember that story about that kid he basically adopted in the DC area after the kid lost his parents in a fire?
> 
> ...


I still don't think he's a bad guy, but guess what? The dude brought a gun to work. You don't get points off for being a zany former blogger. On top of that, he's in a city and a league that have been trying very publicly to distance themselves from- well- exactly this type of thing. Bad guy or good guy, he's still an adult, and he's going to be held responsible for his actions just like anyone else would be in this situation.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Does anyone feel bad for Arenas? He's not a bad guy. He's not an idiot by most measures(he has always come off as one of the smarter guys around, goofy, but smart). I mean, people are portraying him as a thug or something, and he's not that. He's never been that.
> 
> Anyone remember that story about that kid he basically adopted in the DC area after the kid lost his parents in a fire?
> 
> ...


Of course I feel bad for him, it's unfortunate that this happened, and he's dealing with it the only way that he can. I don't think that people understand that his current behavior is just his way of coping, he's not being immature, he's just trying to stay under control. I have no doubts that he takes it all very seriously. If anything he needs a shrink who can help him deal with this. I'm sure everyone has felt anxious and nervous about situations and tried to brush it off by trying to be lighthearted about the situation.

And you're right he probably had far less malicious intentions than did Delonte West. I do not understand why Delonte West is considered fit to play basketball. What he did is straight up scary. Part of being a professional basketball player is being a professional. What do you think would happen if I were to bring a gun to work?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why are you always acting like an apologist? Arenas was wrong, end of story and he should be suspended.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kuskid said:


> I still don't think he's a bad guy, but guess what? The dude brought a gun to work. You don't get points off for being a zany former blogger. On top of that, he's in a city and a league that have been trying very publicly to distance themselves from- well- exactly this type of thing. Bad guy or good guy, he's still an adult, and he's going to be held responsible for his actions just like anyone else would be in this situation.


I'm for him facing whatever consequences are due him. But I feel like the media is going overboard. Plus a lot of the reports are contradictory and change every five minutes. Why can't we wait until the facts are known to decide what should or shouldn't happen to him?

I think just what irks me is how Gilbert is being portrayed by the media. They're painting him as someone that is completely incongruent with what we've known about him for years. He's not some unknown that's never been reported on before. This is a guy who plays with mascots, tosses his jersey to fans, and took care of that orphan boy. From his blogs he comes across as articulate and smart, and a little goofy. 

I just hate to see him get railroaded like this, because I don't feel like he deserves it. He's not a monster.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Why are you always acting like an apologist? Arenas was wrong, end of story and he should be suspended.


I'm not saying he shouldn't be suspended. But typically the precedent in the NBA is to wait until the facts are known. Which considering the story changes every five seconds, I don't know why Stern couldn't wait to suspend him until the facts were known. Stern is just caving to media pressure.

But not for nothing but Delonte West hasn't been suspended a single game yet for his gun charges.

I feel like a lot of non-basketball people are mucking around in my sport, and talking about things they don't know about, just to get some better ratings.

I mean this whole thing is built on a Peter Vescey story!

I don't understand why Gilbert can't be wrong, but still be the Gilbert we all know and love. He's still the same guy. He made a mistake, he'll pay the price, but the character assassination crap just seems weird. 

But it is worth pointing out there's no precedence for Stern suspending Arenas before the verdict. Did Kobe ever get suspended for the rape charges? Is a rape charge not more serious than an unlicenced firearm charge?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Does anyone feel bad for Arenas? He's not a bad guy. He's not an idiot by most measures(he has always come off as one of the smarter guys around, goofy, but smart). I mean, people are portraying him as a thug or something, and he's not that. He's never been that.
> 
> Anyone remember that story about that kid he basically adopted in the DC area after the kid lost his parents in a fire?
> 
> ...


It's hard to feel bad for Arenas. The guy is an idiot. Ben Gordon was right when he called out Gilbert Arenas a few years ago for not knowing how to be a professional.

I don't feel bad for Arenas, because he tells me not to feel bad for him.

"It ain't about just Iggy, Deng and Emeka, it's about everyone. It's about all young players out there who are going into negotiating and who are be going to do it in the future. If somebody offers you $12 million and you think you're worth more than that, somebody should punch you in your face if you turn down that money. What if you get hurt and you can't play basketball again? You just lost $60 million. You just threw away a great lottery ticket. That's what people don't understand."

Gilbert, someone should punch you in the face, because you just threw away a great lottery ticket!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Incidentally, how did this get found out originally? A better run organization could have made this disappear, no? The sense I get is that Crittenton being a little psycho is what took this to the next level.


1. His teammates don't like him
2. The Wizards suck and want to get out from under that contract

So, it was coming out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I'm not saying he shouldn't be suspended. But typically the precedent in the NBA is to wait until the facts are known. Which considering the story changes every five seconds, I don't know why Stern couldn't wait to suspend him until the facts were known. Stern is just caving to media pressure.
> 
> But not for nothing but Delonte West hasn't been suspended a single game yet for his gun charges.
> 
> ...


Kobe was never charged with rape. He never said he raped a girl. If the NBA wants to start suspending players for adultery, they better just shutdown.

No matter what happens, David Stern already knows that Gilbert Arenas committed a crime. Gilbert has admitted it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Arenas commited a crime when he brought those guns into DC apparently, especially if they weren't properly licensed. Of course this isn't as stupid as what Lonny Baxter did, but Lonnie Baxter may still be in jail for all I know. DC and Baltimore, you're talking about one of the hubs of gun violence in this country and they have some of the strictest gun laws because of that. Everyone else is obliged to obey those laws and that goes double for anyone with 77 million dollars to lose. **** him if he's that dumb.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> But it is worth pointing out there's no precedence for Stern suspending Arenas before the verdict. Did Kobe ever get suspended for the rape charges? Is a rape charge not more serious than an unlicenced firearm charge?


The difference is that Kobe didn't rape anyone in the Staples Center. Whenever the perception threatens to emerge that attending an NBA game could be dangerous for fans, the League comes down hard (think Ron Artest).

The whole thing seems pretty overblown to me. It's not like Arenas shot anybody.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^You take a gun to your place of work and point it at your co-worker and see if your employers' reactions to it are over blown or not. Arenas still has a job, most people wouldn't after that fiasco.

And futurixsten keeps making the most ridiculous comparisons. Lol at suspending Kobe for rape charges? Did you even bother to read the Mike Well's link?


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice one, Tooeasy! Haha that got me laughing for a while 

Stern was always going to act on this matter, so this seems appropriate at this time. How long will it go, hrmm? Most seem to think it will be season long. But surely it wont go into multiple seasons right? As for voiding that contract, I don't think the Wiz will be able to after it is all said and done. Its unfortunate for the Wiz that they have a poor roster with these social and money issues. They really do need a better product for their fans.

Arenas will take the money hit, but he will need to change his nature a bit for the future. Fair enough he is goofy, but yea. He did make a mistake.

As for Javaris Crittenton? Well, if that story about him loading his gun and pointing it at Arenas is true... Just wow... Javaris definitely needs some anger management, he just couldn't handle Arenas. But he also made a huge mistake it would appear so... Hopefully Stern is able to make an informed decision regarding him too. Though he hasn't been able to achieve much in the league, he also deserves the consequences of his actions, like Gilbert is currently paying.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

PartisanRanger said:


> The difference is that Kobe didn't rape anyone in the Staples Center. Whenever the perception threatens to emerge that attending an NBA game could be dangerous for fans, the League comes down hard (think Ron Artest).


You didn't see what he did to Richardson twice. Totally raped him for a solid 2 hours.



> The whole thing seems pretty overblown to me. It's not like Arenas shot anybody.


Yes it is but it's his own damn fault. You be quiet, refuse details, don't give any quotes for it and the media loses interest. The dude blew a gasket and twittered his career away. You say,"I was wrong, I am sorry, I won't do something this stupid again. I am getting rid of those weapons because I do not support guns or gun violence. They were in my locker because I was planning on getting rid of them and used them in an immature prank on a teammate." 

Then he should have publicly announced he was going into therapy to help his impulse control problems (or whatever) and do public service announcements against guns. 

No more problem. 

As for Futur's comments. I do agree that there is a little too fervent of anti-Arenas sentiment out there and I think it has to do with his contract. Since I'm not paying it and he doesn't play for the Suns, I don't care what his contract is. I can't see this thing getting voided because if the Wizards organization try and fail... they are REALLY in trouble. He will ensure that the Wizards stink and he will pad his stats so that some other team pays him big or they have to resign him because he ran off all other players and he's the only ticket draw.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> he should have publicly announced he was going into therapy to help his impulse control problems (or whatever) and do public service announcements against guns.


He and his agent should have talked to Tiger's people about a new celebrity rehab reality show. I'm sure VH-1 would have guaranteed them a prime spot.



Hyperion said:


> I can't see this thing getting voided because if the Wizards organization try and fail... they are REALLY in trouble. He will ensure that the Wizards stink and he will pad his stats so that some other team pays him big or they have to resign him because he ran off all other players and he's the only ticket draw.


If he gets actual jail time the Wiz certainly will void the deal. He should be offering to plead this thing out quickly so that he can avoid any such maneuvering. In any event, his career in DC is over since the Wiz would just send him home a la Starbury.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Does anyone feel bad for Arenas?


Nobody really does. I dont feel bad for stupidity and it seems neither does the rest of the population



> He's not a bad guy. He's not an idiot by most measures(he has always come off as one of the smarter guys around, goofy, but smart). I mean, people are portraying him as a thug or something, and he's not that. He's never been that.


The guy has always been an idiot. Immature and irresponsible. All the stupid things he said over the years and then this just proved everyone's point. Bringing a gun to work, then claiming to have done what he did is inexcusable. You bring a gun to work and point it at a co-worker. You wont have a job.

Nobody called him a thug in this thread, but plenty have called him stupid. See a trend?



> He's not a bad guy. And though he shouldn't have brought guns to the arena, I buy he had them there as a joke. Unlike Delonte West who was off to do god knows what with his whole arsenal.


You honestly think this is funny? You're delusional. Arenas brought guns against his teammate, to work, his locker, then made a mockery of the entire investigation afterwords.

WAKE UP!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> He and his agent should have talked to Tiger's people about a new celebrity rehab reality show. I'm sure VH-1 would have guaranteed them a prime spot.
> 
> 
> 
> If he gets actual jail time the Wiz certainly will void the deal. He should be offering to plead this thing out quickly so that he can avoid any such maneuvering. In any event, his career in DC is over since the Wiz would just send him home a la Starbury.


He wouldn't do the time until the summer and wouldn't do more than a month if any. Based on his background and risk of recidivism, he will most likely get a fine. However, the internal aspect of this case is the interesting part. He clearly violated league rules. I don't know if there is an out for that, but it is clearly stated that there are no guns permitted and anyone doing so is at the mercy of the league.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So much for my claim that it doesn't seem Crittendon did anything wrong, very next morning it comes out that he apparently had a loaded gun in the locker room. The whole thing's become a media circus, but I don't think the Wiz are going to be able to void his deal, although they'll certainly try. I'd bet money the new CBA has a clause that firearms possession on NBA property gives teams the option to immediately terminate a deal though.


EDIT: The Delonte West comparisons aren't valid because the two instances are completely different. Delonte's incident happened during the offseason away from any NBA property or employees(or anyone else for that matter, he never actually went after anyone). Additionally, Delonte acted exactly the way he should have afterwards, taking some personal time to get help and remaining silent in the media, only allowing his agent to release a lawyer-ed up apology.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> He wouldn't do the time until the summer and wouldn't do more than a month if any. Based on his background and risk of recidivism, he will most likely get a fine. However, the internal aspect of this case is the interesting part. He clearly violated league rules. I don't know if there is an out for that, but it is clearly stated that there are no guns permitted and anyone doing so is at the mercy of the league.


Actually, he has a prior weapons charge on his record, which means that he can get more than token time from the DC prosecutors if they push.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If Delonte had gone around joking about his incident bet your *** he'd be suspended right now. Didn't he go to rehab or something like that after that?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

HB said:


> If Delonte had gone around joking about his incident bet your *** he'd be suspended right now. Didn't he go to rehab or something like that after that?


He got help of some sort, I don't remember exactly what. He's been diagnosed with depression and some sort of mood disorder, but when level-headed he takes his situation seriously. That's the reason Stern's letting West's legal proceedings play out before announcing any suspension.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Man, Arenas will win an award for being idiot of the year.

Just to note, his teammates were laughing. Shoot, I would probably give a letter to each of the idiots that were laughing, to be careful and this is their 1st warning. NBA HAS to protect their brand and image.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 24, 2009)

If I remember right Delonte has bipolar disorder. A pretty serious thing...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Arenas is a complete nut case and none of this surprises me in the least. I've been saying he's not right for years. I don't feel bad for him. I don't like him. I just want him to go away. Everybody who has fawned over him and pretended he was funny the last 5 years is an enabler.

I really can't say anything that hasn't already been said. I'm just going to re-post all the things I've said about him over the last 5 years.



MLKG 1/27/07 said:


> Everybody says people don't "get it" about Arenas. I think it's the people who think that they "get it" that are the ones that really don't "get it". Something isn't right about him.





MLKG 1/26/07 said:


> Arenas isn't selfish or immature or anything like that. He's insane.
> 
> And I don't mean "He has no conscience, he'll do or say anything or drop 50 on anyone" insane, I mean "Gilbert Arenas just dropped off a duffel bag at Mike Krzyzewski's house and we don't now if it's filled with Happy Days collectibles or the heads of the other USA coaches" insane.
> 
> Something isn't right in his head.





MLKG 5/30/06 said:


> I have been saying FOREVER that Gilbert Arenas is completely insane. You can just tell by the way he talks.
> 
> Here's the real question, which headline are we going to see on ESPN next?
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

MLKG said:


> "Gilbert Arenas crashes Miami Beach Police's Sunday pick-up game and drops 40, proves haters wrong"


:lol:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

thatsnotgross said:


> Just to note, his teammates were laughing. Shoot, I would probably give a letter to each of the idiots that were laughing, to be careful and this is their 1st warning. NBA HAS to protect their brand and image.


To be fair. It was funny. 

I guess I just don't get why everyone is taking all of this so seriously. I don't really get the distinction between bringing a gun to a club or bringing a gun to work. They both seem dumb to me. I don't see why this is such a big deal. Is it because of Plexico Burress? Guys get gun charges all of the time. But the guns were unloaded, he didn't aim them at anyone, and it was part of a practical joke.

A lot of media people are saying he should be banned for life for this, and I just don't see it. I don't get why this is bad enough to destroy someone's life for.

He should get suspended for 20 games, and that should be that. This is IMO not any worse than the malice in the palace. It's probably not even that bad, because that was a full scale riot where people did get hurt.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> To be fair. It was funny.
> 
> I guess I just don't get why everyone is taking all of this so seriously. I don't really get the distinction between bringing a gun to a club or bringing a gun to work. They both seem dumb to me. I don't see why this is such a big deal. Is it because of Plexico Burress? Guys get gun charges all of the time. But the guns were unloaded, he didn't aim them at anyone, and it was part of a practical joke.
> 
> ...


It's not hard to see the difference between bringing a gun to work and bringing one to a club. 

If you bring a gun to school and get caught, you get expelled. If you bring a gun to work and get caught, you get fired.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> To be fair. It was funny.
> 
> I guess I just don't get why everyone is taking all of this so seriously. I don't really get the distinction between bringing a gun to a club or bringing a gun to work. They both seem dumb to me. I don't see why this is such a big deal. Is it because of Plexico Burress? Guys get gun charges all of the time. But the guns were unloaded, he didn't aim them at anyone, and it was part of a practical joke.
> 
> ...


Christ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Christ...


Am I really that crazy for this? It seems like everyone thinks this is a big big deal. But I really don't get it. Why does everyone else care so much about this, and why do I think it's a relatively minor thing? What am I missing?

You think this is serious. Can you put it in context of how serious? Is it as serious as A-Rod admiting to steroid use? Michael Phelps smoking pot? Ray Lewis being at the scene of a murder? Like where on the scale are we putting this? Is this the worst thing anyone has done in modern basketball? Is it the worst thing this decade?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

When you begin to conflate one thing with another that's a sure sign that your argument stinks. Ray Lewis was at the scene of a brawl in a parking lot in which someone died under circumstances which have never been made precisely clear. To say he was at the scene of a murder is simply untrue. To bring something that happened to him in the past into this is clearly an effort to evade the facts of this situation.


Gilbert Arenas didn't murder anyone in a parking lot and neither did Ray Lewis, but Gilbert Arenas has admitted that he's guilty of what he's been accused of. In fact there have been reports today that the entire incident may have captured on videotape. Ray Lewis' case was adjudicated and he was cleared of the charges against him. When this case is adjudicated Gilbert Arenas better pray for mercy because he's clearly guilty and he's clearly going to be punished by the authorities and the NBA.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Would anyone wear this on a t-shirt?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Am I really that crazy for this? It seems like everyone thinks this is a big big deal. But I really don't get it. Why does everyone else care so much about this, and why do I think it's a relatively minor thing? What am I missing?
> 
> You think this is serious. Can you put it in context of how serious? Is it as serious as A-Rod admiting to steroid use? Michael Phelps smoking pot? Ray Lewis being at the scene of a murder? Like where on the scale are we putting this? Is this the worst thing anyone has done in modern basketball? Is it the worst thing this decade?


1: the media is bored. They have no juicy stories since Tiger and they're all looking now because of Tiger
2: Someone is making this a big deal. Someone is working hard to keep this story going. It definitely doesn't help that Gilbo is playing along with it. He keeps making it worse by acting like a child. Don't give me that "I'm trying to cope with it" crap. He doesn't know that he should keep his mouth shut because he doesn't think it's a big deal.
3: DC has gun laws. You're not allowed to have an unregistered handgun in DC PERIOD. He had 3. Are you going to sit there and tell me that he's lived in DC for 7 years and doesn't know this? 
4: To make matters worse, he used them. No, he didn't fire it at someone, but he did physically taunt another teammate with them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

For some its usually not serious until someone gets hurt. Maybe you missed the part about 'loaded weapons' or the part about the gun being flung around. Say a bullet went off and someone gets injured, would that be serious enough? You do realize not only NBA players work at that organization right?

Its serious for the NBA because they have an image to protect.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Not even playing the what-if game, it's the first step on a slippery slope. Why bring an unloaded weapon to the arena? If it's unloaded, it's pointless. No infant is going to shoot themselves in the face with an unloaded gun. Hell, a 10 year old is barely strong enough to **** a handgun. He brought them with that sole intention of messing with his teammate. 

There are pranks and then there are dangerous and stupid acts. His behavior falls in the category of irrationally stupid


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good riddance. I don't like Stern, but he has an image to protect. Gilbert is an idiot, and its not like he enjoys playing basketball anyways. He would have dreamed up another injury sooner or later.

The Wizards just hit the ****ing lottery if they get out of that terrible contract of his.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> Ray Lewis' case was adjudicated and he was cleared of the charges against him. When this case is adjudicated Gilbert Arenas better pray for mercy because he's clearly guilty and he's clearly going to be punished by the authorities and the NBA.


Strictly speaking, Ray Lewis cut a deal to avoid prosecution.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Per Futuristxen's point, a lot of people that didn't like Arenas the player are salivating right now. I mean to go as far as to say good riddance because his heart wasn't in basketball...FOH. 

Arenas is a man, he made a mistake and I'm sure he knows he just had to face the consequences. What's interesting is this isn't his first offense, he got caught a couple years ago with a gun in his car in Cali. But in DC, registered or not you can't take it out of your house. Not only did he carry 4 unregistered he took them across county lines I'm sure. Frankly the only thing in his favor is his quirkiness and star status, if this was Deshawn Stevenson he'd already be sentenced.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Per Futuristxen's point, a lot of people that didn't like Arenas the player are salivating right now. I mean to go as far as to say good riddance because his heart wasn't in basketball...FOH.
> 
> Arenas is a man, he made a mistake and I'm sure he knows he just had to face the consequences. What's interesting is this isn't his first offense, he got caught a couple years ago with a gun in his car in Cali. But in DC, registered or not you can't take it out of your house. Not only did he carry 4 unregistered he took them across county lines I'm sure. Frankly the only thing in his favor is his quirkiness and star status, if this was Deshawn Stevenson he'd already be sentenced.


So posters aren't allowed to dislike Arenas in your opinion?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sure they can, but when they make baseless accusations they look silly and I'm allowed to talk about that, no?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™;6162247 said:


> Sure they can, but when they make baseless accusations they look silly and I'm allowed to talk about that, no?


I haven't read the whole thread. What are these baseless accusations?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm specifically talking about you saying his heart wasn't in the game. Nothing about Arenas in this 4 years has ever made me question his heart and dedication, in fact most of what I hear is quite the opposite. 

That's just a situation where people are piling on (justifiably I admit) and then someone (you) just goes overboard with it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> I'm specifically talking about you saying his heart wasn't in the game. Nothing about Arenas in this 4 years has ever made me question his heart and dedication, in fact most of what I hear is quite the opposite.
> 
> That's just a situation where people are piling on (justifiably I admit) and then someone (you) just goes overboard with it.


How is it overboard? I've said this long before the incident. How often over the last 4 years has he been injured? You don't remember the "Oh, well I'll just sit out for the rest of the season. No point coming back now."? 

Gilbert was a contract player. He got his contract, he quit caring. Thats not my opinion, that's obvious fact if you look at his career.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> I'm specifically talking about you saying his heart wasn't in the game. Nothing about Arenas in this 4 years has ever made me question his heart and dedication, in fact most of what I hear is quite the opposite.
> 
> That's just a situation where people are piling on (justifiably I admit) and then someone (you) just goes overboard with it.


Saying someone's "heart is in the game" leads me to believe that they would make decisions that would allow them to continue to play the game. Arenas has always come across as someone far more willing to be a jokester or some public persona much more than a basketball player. Like Chad Ochocinco I believe that the sports they play are only vehicles for their public circus they love to create.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, that's not a fact. Since you're such an Arenas injury aficionado you would know the reason the knee got aggravated so severely is because he rushed back from the first injury and he was held out until late 08-09 because they were being cautious, they had just given him a huge chunk of money and he was 26, at the time they felt no need to even halfway rush.



> *Arenas had only played in 8 games this season due to a knee injury, before he started practicing again in March, and returned to action on April 2, 2008 against the Milwaukee Bucks,[12] scoring 17 points in a 110–109 home loss.[13]
> 
> Ten days prior, Arenas stormed out of the locker room before a game against the Detroit Pistons.[14] He had wanted to play, but his doctor did not give him clearance.[15] *Arenas made a surprise return on April 9, when he came out of the locker room with 5:30 left in the first quarter. He finished the game scoring 13 points and dishing out 3 assists in helping the Wizards beat the Boston Celtics 109–95.[16] He came off the bench for the rest of the regular season as not to disrupt the chemistry the Wizards had built without him. *Arenas got his wish when they matched up against the Cavaliers for the third straight year; however, it was apparent he was not 100% healthy. In games 1–3, he played limited minutes, citing soreness in his surgically repaired knee. A few minutes before game 4 of their first-round playoff appearance against the Cavaliers, Arenas announced he would sit out the rest of the playoffs.[*12]





> Arenas first hurt his knee in a game against Charlotte in April 2007. He tried to rush back and was playing in summer league games a few months later. The overzealous approach resulted in a second operation in November, causing him to miss most of the season.
> 
> Arenas vowed to take a more cautious approach to rehabilitation this summer, but the knee once again did not respond the way he would like.
> 
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/2008-09-17-132594354_x.htm

You can call him a lot of things, lord knows he gives us enough material, but you're wrong on this one chalk it up. I'd like my apology in first person if applicable.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Saying someone's "heart is in the game" leads me to believe that they would make decisions that would allow them to continue to play the game. Arenas has always come across as someone far more willing to be a jokester or some public persona much more than a basketball player. Like Chad Ochocinco I believe that the sports they play are only vehicles for their public circus they love to create.


Arenas made a dumb decision as an err in judgement, I'm not sure you can correlate that with him not caring about basketball. 

Everything about him flicking up bad shots every third trip up the floor lead me to believe he's an impulsive person, obviously he doesn't think things through at a normal rate, I'm just not going to co-sign someone trying to make this about his dedication to basketball.

Perhaps that jokester mentality is a departure from someone like Kobe's focus, but you don't get as good as Arenas was and can still be without dedication.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> No, that's not a fact. Since you're such an Arenas injury aficionado you would know the reason the knee got aggravated so severely is because he rushed back from the first injury and he was held out until late 08-09 because they were being cautious, they had just given him a huge chunk of money and he was 26, at the time they felt no need to even halfway rush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An apology? Are you ****ing kidding me? The guy doesn't play basketball, he feigns injury so he can twitter, play video games, and act like a clown.
I'm not surprised though, you probably don't see a problem with contract players. It falls in line with the "Whatever it takes to make money R-Star." discussion we had a few months back.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You just completely ducked everything like you consistently do. This discussion is over with.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™;6162283 said:


> You just completely ducked everything like you consistently do. This discussion is over with.


Is it? Because I don't agree with you? How about you cry a little harder?

"Uhhh but Gilbert tried playing hurt once, and ran away from the locker room once when they didn't let him play!" Guys play hurt all the time, nice try. Its what they're paid to do. And if you do love the game, you sure as hell don't sit out the end of a season saying things like "I could play now, but I want to make sure I'm 100% for next year." That's not what someone who loves the game would say. If you're trying to tell me he hasn't been able to play any of the games hes sat out, then you're ignorant. 

But yea, go ahead with the "This discussion is over with" attempt. I'm sure me and every other poster will quit posting in this thread now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh. Guess the thread is done then. Good work Dre. Take your ball and go home.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Never said I was trying to close the thread. But our individual debate within the thread..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Never said I was trying to close the thread. But our individual debate within the thread..


Well that is very mature of you. Thank you for not closing the thread because you didn't like the direction it was going.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No prob :yes:


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Former Wizards coach Eddie Jordan and his staff privately intimated they felt undermined by Grunfeld when it came to matters of discipline with Arenas. Arenas, a notorious practical joker, often crossed the line of acceptable decorum. The example often cited was how Arenas once defecated in teammate Andray Blatche's shoe during Blatche's rookie season. His behavior often went unchecked and unpunished, said a former team employee on condition of anonymity. 

After former Wizard Awvee Storey and Arenas got into a wrestling match during practice two years ago, Arenas promised revenge. Posing as his teammate on the road, he entered Storey's hotel room, copied his car key and express-mailed the key back to the District, where his friend promptly put Storey's car up on blocks in the arena garage.

When Storey returned to the locker room, ashen-faced over the theft of his wheels, Arenas rolled one of his rims across the locker room. He did the same to Nick Young during the Wizards guard's rookie season, "until I pleaded for him to give me my wheels back," Young said Friday night after the Wizards won their first game since Arenas's suspension. "That's just Gilbert. You have to know him. He's not a malicious guy, he's a good guy that just does some crazy things."


These from Washington Post or somethig.
Still  at the first.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jesukki said:


> Former Wizards coach Eddie Jordan and his staff privately intimated they felt undermined by Grunfeld when it came to matters of discipline with Arenas. Arenas, a notorious practical joker, often crossed the line of acceptable decorum. The example often cited was how Arenas once defecated in teammate Andray Blatche's shoe during Blatche's rookie season. His behavior often went unchecked and unpunished, said a former team employee on condition of anonymity.
> 
> After former Wizard Awvee Storey and Arenas got into a wrestling match during practice two years ago, Arenas promised revenge. Posing as his teammate on the road, he entered Storey's hotel room, copied his car key and express-mailed the key back to the District, where his friend promptly put Storey's car up on blocks in the arena garage.
> 
> ...


Some of those practical jokes are pretty good by Arenas. However defecating in his teammates shoe in the locker room is repulsive. It seems Arenas ways were not intended to be malicious, but nobody ever pulled this guy to the side and explained to him that his conduct wasn't always appropriate. His talent, money invested in him, and fame seems to have gone to his head, and obviously the gun was another situation Arenas thought he could get away with. Why not ? It seems obvious this guy has gotten away with everything else. 

As you read more about Arenas it seems like his suspension is warranted obviously from a legal and safety direction, but it seems to me that Arenas needs a swift kick in the ***, and some counseling probably wouldn't hurt to help him grow up a little bit, and be more accountable for his actions, and understand the consequences that could follow. 

For now Arenas good bye, hope you come back a better person.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks for the link. As I had stated, the guy is an immature dick head.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Thanks for the link. As I had stated, the guy is an immature dick head.


Seriously how do you defend him? I just can't. He has problems.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Seriously how do you defend him? I just can't. He has problems.


Hes gotta have something wrong mentally. There's jokers out there who pull strange and somewhat mean spirited pranks, but ****ting in shoes? Stealing rims after pulling covert ops to steal a guys keys? The guy has issues. I won't miss him in the league. People call Artest a nut job, what the hell is Arenas then?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> The example often cited was how Arenas once defecated in teammate Andray Blatche's shoe during Blatche's rookie season.


Holy sh!t that's hilarious.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone with 111 million dollars should not take a **** in my shoes. I'm absolutely sure that this would cause emotional damages in the seven to eight figure range.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Anyone with 111 million dollars should not take a **** in my shoes. I'm absolutely sure that this would cause emotional damages in the seven to eight figure range.


I just can't believe no ones whooped his *** after all these years. Obviously hes had the coach an others protecting him. Hes not a big guy, no one would get away with all that **** without getting beat down a few times. Which is sad, because a good *** kicking would do him some good.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I just can't believe no ones whooped his *** after all these years. Obviously hes had the coach an others protecting him. Hes not a big guy, no one would get away with all that **** without getting beat down a few times. Which is sad, because a good *** kicking would do him some good.


I think he employs the same tactic I would if I won the lottery. I would be the biggest ******* in the world to my friends, but then say, "I'm sorry, here. Here's $10,000. We okay?" Then a few months later I would do something worse. I think he is doing this to people


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

> The Washington radio statio WTOP is reporting that Gilbert Arenas "has -- at times -- owned several hundred guns."
> 
> All indications are that the guns were legally registered, but this news certainly doesn't help Arenas as David Stern continues to mull the possibilities of a potential suspension.


haha


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Charged with felony*



> Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas was charged Thursday with felony gun possession, a crime that carries a maximum five years in jail and a fine, authorities said.
> 
> The charge was announced Thursday afternoon by the U.S. Attorney's office for the District.
> 
> Arenas's attorney and prosecutors had been negotiating a plea deal during the day and it was not immediately clear whether the filing of charges was a part of the deal. Court officials said they had been told to prepare to have Arenas in Superior Court on Friday.


Guy should write a book on how to blow a 100 million dollar contract by being stupid


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

5 years is steep for being stupid. But 6 months or something would be funny. Hopefully straighten him out a bit.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He certainly can't be getting ready to cop to a felony. That would be doing the Wizards a huge favor...Maybe he'll get the same sort of law and order prosecution Plaxico got. I think he should sneak into the judge's chambers and take a crap in his shoes just to show him the Justice system how it was all just a joke.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> He certainly can't be getting ready to cop to a felony. That would be doing the Wizards a huge favor...Maybe he'll get the same sort of law and order prosecution Plaxico got. I think he should sneak into the judge's chambers and take a crap in his shoes just to show him the Justice system how it was all just a joke.


Just another problem solved by poop in a shoe.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

He had it coming...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lynx said:


> He had it coming...


The judge? I don't know if anyone has poop shoe coming.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> 5 years is steep for being stupid. But 6 months or something would be funny. Hopefully straighten him out a bit.


It's becoming obvious that no matter what happens the punishment won't fit the crime. Arenas biggest mistake was being a naive moron.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's becoming obvious that no matter what happens the punishment won't fit the crime. Arenas biggest mistake was being a naive moron.


Maybe they should just toss him in a mental institution for a few months. If hes lucky he can be part of Dr. House's scheme to break out.


Yea, so I've watched a few episodes of House this season. Big whoop, wanna fight about it?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

R-Star said:


> The judge? I don't know if anyone has poop shoe coming.


No

Getting locked up in jail and losing millions. His goofy acts was annoying and Wizards franchise will pay for his mischiefs. I don't think they will recover from this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lynx said:


> No
> 
> Getting locked up in jail and losing millions. His goofy acts was annoying and Wizards franchise will pay for his mischiefs. I don't think they will recover from this.


What do you mean? They won the ****ing lottery. They won't have to honor any of Arenas contract I would assume. They effectively rid themselves of one of the worst contracts in recent history.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

R-Star said:


> What do you mean? They won the ****ing lottery. They won't have to honor any of Arenas contract I would assume. They effectively rid themselves of one of the worst contracts in recent history.


Really?

That's good. I wasn't aware of the contract situation. But you never know with NBA Player's association.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Really?
> 
> That's good. I wasn't aware of the contract situation. But you never know with NBA Player's association.


I'm just assuming. I could be 100% wrong. 

I hope I'm not though. If he lost his contract it would smarted a lot of guys up around the league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought Arn Stellem(sp?) one of the biggest Agents out there wrote a good write up on the situation yesterday in the huff post. Even Mike Wilbon's article today was on point, the guy made a mistake but he is not public enemy number 1. Voiding his contract is too extreme.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> I thought Arn Stellem(sp?) one of the biggest Agents out there wrote a good write up on the situation yesterday in the huff post. Even Mike Wilbon's article today was on point, the guy made a mistake but he is not public enemy number 1. Voiding his contract is too extreme.


Why would the Wizards want him back at that price? They'll try every avenue to get rid of him and his **** deal.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

More importantly, what will happen to Gilbert Arenas' personality and humor after all this ****?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> I thought Arn Stellem(sp?) one of the biggest Agents out there wrote a good write up on the situation yesterday in the huff post. Even Mike Wilbon's article today was on point, the guy made a mistake but he is not public enemy number 1. Voiding his contract is too extreme.


I don't know. If you get convicted of a felony, your job has the right to terminate your contract. The fact that he is a basketball player is irrelevant.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If I'm in charge of the Wizards I could care less about whether it's extreme or not. Arenas isn't earning his pay and even if he were playing well you'd still be in a dead end situation. This is a plausible pretext for voiding that contract. There's a chance that I might succeed and if I don't I'm still no worse than I was before because the guy's stupidity has wrecked my franchise.


I'm trying to void that contract because that's what in my best interest and I could care less whether or not it's just to Arenas after what his actions have done to my franchise.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

does Crittenton know that the gun wasn't loaded when Arenas pointed at him? If Crittenton didn't know for sure that the gun wasn't loaded Arenas should be penalized heavily for threatening people with a gun.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> I don't know. If you get convicted of a felony, your job has the right to terminate your contract. The fact that he is a basketball player is irrelevant.


If I was caught for gun related **** I'm pretty sure my job would terminate my contract.

Everyone always comes up with the "poor sports stars! Why can't we just treat them like normal guys?" Normal guys lose their jobs over this ****. 

Guys who complain about the attention sports stars get, but then subsequently want them to have special rules when it comes to their job sicken me.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> does Crittenton know that the gun wasn't loaded when Arenas pointed at him? If Crittenton didn't know for sure that the gun wasn't loaded Arenas should be penalized heavily for threatening people with a gun.


According to the article stating the charges Arenas never pointed a gun at him. He just put the guns in his chair with a note saying to pick one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Here's a test for guys who think people are ganging up on Arenas. Bring 3 guns into the office you work at. Loaded, unloaded, your choice, but don't tell anyone.

Get caught with all 3 unregistered guns and have the cops get involved. Let me know the outcome.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Here's a test for guys who think people are ganging up on Arenas. Bring 3 guns into the office you work at. Loaded, unloaded, your choice, but don't tell anyone.
> 
> Get caught with all 3 unregistered guns and have the cops get involved. Let me know the outcome.


Sweet! Four day weekend! My boss told me to take off Friday and not to bother coming on on Monday either! Guns are awesome!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Maybe they should just toss him in a mental institution for a few months.


Hey, the insanity plea worked for guitarist Roky Erickson, he avoided jail time for marijuana possession that way. Of course, the downside was five years of thorazine and electroshock therapy. But hey, that just might work for Agent Zero.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/01/15/AR2010011502656.html?hpid=topnews

Arenas is a total moron. Anyone with half a brain could have come out of this without the risk of jail time or the risk of losing that contract. All he has to do is shut the **** up and hide those damned guns.





> Washington Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas pleaded guilty Friday in D.C. Superior Court to a felony count of carrying a pistol without a license, leaving his career in the NBA in jeopardy.
> 
> 
> As part of a plea deal, prosecutors agreed that Arenas would serve no more than the low end of sentencing guidelines -- in this case, six months in jail. Arenas will be sentenced on March 26 by Superior Court Judge Robert E. Morin. The charge ordinarily carries a maximum of five years in jail.
> ...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

HKF said:


> I don't know. If you get convicted of a felony, your job has the right to terminate your contract. The fact that he is a basketball player is irrelevant.


The sad part of it all is that Gilbert Arenas probably thought he was doing nothing wrong. 
And now his stupidity will probably cost him his career.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gilbert always lands on his feet. Even if the Wiz terminate his deal someone will be desperate enough to sign him to a large deal after they strike out everywhere else.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Gilbert always lands on his feet. Even if the Wiz terminate his deal someone will be desperate enough to sign him to a large deal after they strike out everywhere else.


Sure, but in what conditions? Will he be getting 15mill a year again?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's what I've been thinking. Even if the Wizards could terminate the deal someone will still give a healthy Arenas something like 10 million a year. If he produces he's worth that, look at all the third bananas in the league who get ten million a year. Problem is that Arenas just can't play a supporting role and he's not taking you anywhere as your best player.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Sure, but in what conditions? Will he be getting 15mill a year again?


Oh, he'll never get the sort of money he's getting now. But someone will pay him more than they should.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Oh, he'll never get the sort of money he's getting now. But someone will pay him more than they should.


Yeah, thinking about it, my "GA's career is done" was way overboard. Sure, even if the Wizards are to void his contract, he will still get paid somewhere else.

And good for him if he does land on his feet. Afterall, given the context and circunstances, what he did was NOT that a big deal...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I have this crazy fear that the Wizards will void Arenas' contract, and he'll come back next season with a good knee and sign with the Lakers for the minimum and replace Derek Fisher. He's from Cali even, and I think he's a Lakers fan. Arenas, Kobe, Artest, Gasol, and Bynum(or Bosh if they trade Bynum for Bosh). It's a ****ing all-star team!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm not sure why Arenas is worth signing if he doesn't want to be and act like a professional. Say what you want about Iverson, but dude hasn't been pleading to felonies.


----------

